# vServer mehrere Domains wie sinnvoll verwalten?



## ronwaste (4. Nov. 2008)

Hallo lieber User, ersteinmal ein großes Lob an alle, ich habe hier schon soviel gelernt und eigentlich auf alle Fragen eine Antwort gefunden. Nur für die eine nicht.

Bisher hatte ich immer sharedspace bei diversen Hostern. Größere Projekte und höhere Anforderungen haben mich dazu gezwungen mir einen vServer zuzulegen. Meine DOmains habe ich zu diesem Zweck alle zu inwx umgezogen, wo ich vollen Zugriff auf den Nameserver habe. Nun habe ich auch einige Tutorials durchgespielt die hier zu finden waren, meist auf Debian ETCH basis, leider waren das nie ANleitungen die hinterher das Resultat liefern was ich mir so vorstelle.

Ich würde gerne

Apache + php5
mysql + phpmyadmin
mail
ftp
mehrere domains + subdomains

Die Anleitungen die ich gefunden hatte, gingen immer davon aus, das ich meinen server für Kunden bereitstelle ISPConfig zum Beispiel. 
Das möchte ich aber nicht ich finde es macht die sache unnötig kompliziert.

Ich habe auch Webmin + Virtualmin versucht, allerdings hat da Postfix nicht funktioniert, denn die ganzen Mails kamen wenn überhaupt nur im Spam an.

Habt ihr da einen Tipp?
Würde mir sehr helfen vielen Dank der Ben!


 256 MB RAM + 512 swap
 20 GB Speicherplatz
 ca 800Mhz Cpu min


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2008)

Also ISPConfig ist vermutlich die einfachste Lösung für Dein Problem. Und ob Du einen Kunden Account für Dich selbst anlegts ist wohl nicht das Problem. Dann nennst Du den Kunden Account halt "Eigene Webseiten".

Webmin z.B. erfordert deutlich mehr Detailwissen über Linux um damit einen halbwegs funktionierenden Server zu konfigurieren.


----------

